# Polo Towers or Jockey Club on the strip



## cherokee_villager (May 12, 2006)

The ts bug has bitten, and am seriously looking at ebay for *Polo Towers* and *Jockey Club*. The *Jockey Club* looks to be a mess right now with all the *Cosmo* construction on or near their property. And the *Polo Towers* are voting on an assessment, so I'm wondering which would be a better buy right now. I really like the location (and the ebay prices), which is why I've limited it to* PT* and *JC.*


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 12, 2006)

Many, many thanks to *cluemeister* for emailing me many photos of his trip last month to the Polo. They've help me so much in understanding what everything look's like with all the cosmo construction going on.

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (May 13, 2006)

If you can find a 17th or 18th floor unit at PT's in tower one (Sunday to Sunday check in/out) then you should be exempt from the SA. 17th and 18th floor units are known as Skyview units. These units were completed with the "new" design. I don't believe they have the granit counters or the big screen TV but, what I was told (I own one of them) was that these units were exempt. I had asked because I hadn't been given the information or the voting information for my unit.

I have seen a couple of 17th floor tower one units up for sale on E-bay recently. I think there is an every other year, even yearusage, Skyview 1 bedroom unit with a starting bid of $799 right now.


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 13, 2006)

Haven't seen any skyview suites this past week on ebay.  As for the assessment, one seller is stating that it has passed and is giving instructions on how to pay it, should someone win his auction.  I thought the voting closes May 15, so I don't know where his info came from.

I don't mind paying the assessment if I get desired Unit wanted.


----------



## cluemeister (May 13, 2006)

A few points:

You're welcome for the photos!  I am equally grateful to dougp for all his help when I was choosing to buy a unit during the last year!

Skyview suites - Although these are called "Skyview Suites" on the PT's website, I don't think I've ever seen a skyview suite labeled as a skyview suite when it's put up for sale.  The key to telling if a unit is a skyview is the first three numbers of the unit number.  They must be either 171XX(X) or 181XX(X). Skyview suites include all the units on the 17th and 18th floor in tower one. To get a strip view skyview suite, it must end in an ODD number.

With Polo Towers, if you want to determine your specific unit location and view, the first number is the floor, the second is the tower, and the third is the unit number. So 9101 is 9th floor, tower 1, unit 1.  In tower one, the odd numbers face the strip, with low numbers at the south, and high numbers at the north (by Aladdin).  In tower 2, odd numbers face north, and even numbers face south. Low numbers start at the back of tower two, and high numbers are closer to tower three.  For instance, unit #13208 is thirteenth floor, tower two, unit 8 (last unit before tower three) facing south towards MGM/Excalibur.

The curveball is that PT's also has unit numbers by deed.  For instance, my unit number is both 1519 and 15209.  The 1519 is totally irrelevent.  You should IGNORE the 4 digit unit number, as it has no bearing on which room/view you will have. It is merely for the deed. 

Tower one units facing the strip go right to left 01, 03, 05, 07, 09, 11.
Even numbers are on the back.

On tower 2, the north facing units are 01, 03, 05, 07, 09.
Even numbers are across the hall, facing south.

Tower 1 goes up to 17 floors, tower two goes up to 19 floors, I believe.

Tower 3 is the villas, so you do not have a dedicated timeshare unit if you own a Villa.  The unit floats, and I believe is assigned at check in. But I believe the unit numbers use the same pattern.

Special Assessment - The sellers who have a lot of units for sale on ebay give the impression of the SA passing.  It has not passed yet, but the Board of Directors has indicated (verbally through customer service) that they will raise maintenance fees to do the upgrade if the SA does not pass.  I believe the sellers are trying to do two things by putting this information in the auction.  First, let the bidder know a SA is coming to avoid buyers backing out, and second, to  let potential buyers know that once the units are refurbished, you'll have a nearly new timeshare for very little $.

Another question is if the SA passes, how close to schedule will the refurbishment happen?  Doug can tell you that changing the tennis courts in the back of tower two to a splash pool took years longer than promised.  With that track record, many people are nervous about the ability of PT's to refurbish all of tower one and two in 15 months.

Still, I support the SA, as these units have to be upgraded in my opinion.  I don't want to stay in a late 80's/early 90's themed timeshare when the rest of the lodging on the strip is much more luxurious.


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 13, 2006)

*Just the info I needed!  Thanks to you all.* One interesting sidenote to my ebay lurking.  I sent an email to one seller asking several questions about his Polo Towers offerings.  He never replied to any of my questions.  I tried to place a bid, and the fella had me *blocked*. _Guess I was asking too many questions!_

_Jim_


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 13, 2006)

Also, a special thanks to *Dougp26364* for the excellent photos on Webshots. These were also most appreciated.

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (May 14, 2006)

If you've never purchased on E-bay before, some sellers have bidders with a rating of (0) blocked. All that means is that they don't want first time bidders as they tend to have more problems with them understanding the process and more sales that get backed out of. That may have been the problem or, maybe not. 

There is one particular seller that has the lions share of E-bay units up for auction. At the moment, I'm at work and don't have access to E-bay or the PT Owners group web site. I'm trying to keep up to date with what's selling and what's not on the PT's owners group web site. 

When I get home I'll try to post that information. Even though you are not an owner at PT's, it's not an exclusive site and you're welcome to join in, ask questions or just read what is posted there at this time.

Keep in mind that the photo's on my webshots page are a few years old. The owners lounge has been closed and the pic of the convenience store is of the old convenience store. It's been moved down the hall a little bit but is essentially the same.


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 14, 2006)

*Doug,* my ebay feedback is 329 so that was not an issue. The seller was *resorttravelnet* and they had about 10 PT and some JC listings. Guess I won't be doing business with them....

The PT owners web site sounds great. Would definitely like to login.

One question....I assume all units are deeded for specific weeks, but can they ALL be considered floating?  I saw a PT listing, but it is the very same week for my ts in Florida this year.

Thanks again for your kind advice.


----------



## cluemeister (May 14, 2006)

I'm surprised you were blocked by resortravelnet.  That's who I bought my timeshare from.  I had no problems.  Feel free to email me the auction, and what your questions were.  I might be able to answer them.

As to the fixed/floating situation, here's a copy of the thread about time usage for Polo Towers.  

http://p201.ezboard.com/fpolotowerslasvegasownersgroup72296frm2.showMessage?topicID=7.topic

In short, I wouldn't buy a week I didn't want at PT's. There are too many units that come up for sale at Polo Towers regularly on ebay.  It took me months to find what I wanted, and even now I've been looking for a second week for two months.  Patience is the name of the game.


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 14, 2006)

*travelresortnet* probably blocked me because they didn't like my "attitude". In one of my emails, I asked about the lounge, and why they were still listing it as being open. In another email, I asked why they were not answering my emails. I also mentioned I thought they had lousy customer service. So they decided to just block me from placing any bid's.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 14, 2006)

Well, yeah.  They probably *didn't* like your attitude.  Probably sounded to them like you were insulting them.  They probably figured there would be other, easier people to deal with.  

I haven't viewed the auction in question, but if its "priced right" this is probably true.  Think about it, would you rather deal with someone who is easy to deal with or somebody who insults you?  I can see asking why they weren't answering emails (how many did you send them?), but telling them they had lousy customer service sure wouldn't help now, would it?

I can understand why they blocked you.  They might have figured that if you won, you might make it difficult to complete the sale.

JMHO, of course.  As I said, I don't know all the details.

Fern



			
				cherokee_villager said:
			
		

> *travelresortnet* probably blocked me because they didn't like my "attitude". In one of my emails, I asked about the lounge, and why they were still listing it as being open. In another email, I asked why they were not answering my emails. I also mentioned I thought they had lousy customer service. So they decided to just block me from placing any bid's.


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 14, 2006)

Fern, if a company wanting my business fail's to answer my emails, I would call that lousy customer service, and I wouldn't hesitate to tell them so. My ebay feedback has all the details of my 744 transactions, and not one had noted any problems. I am not a difficult person, in fact I'm easy to do business via ebay.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 14, 2006)

Ok, so that begs the question...if they have lousy customer service, why would you want to do business with them?  If that's the case, I wouldn't at any price.

Fern


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 14, 2006)

Comments removed by poster.


----------



## cluemeister (May 14, 2006)

Cherokee,

I'm going to defend Fern a little bit here.  Timeshare resellers are selling at tons of resorts, and it's difficult for them to keep up with timeshare resort changes.  

Your frustration at PT's for closing the lounge may have come through to resorttravelnet.  

Fern is a good resource for all things Las Vegas.  She has a lot to offer.


----------



## derb (May 15, 2006)

Most JC owners really like their Mgmt team.
Most PT owners seem to distrust their Mgmt team.

PT is plusher than JC.  JC may be a steal pricewise when connected to the Cosmopolitan via a private entrance. While the jury is still out.  many feel the connection will be a major benefit to JC, esp north facing units.


----------



## JillChang (May 15, 2006)

cherokee_villager said:
			
		

> You seem to have an "attitude" here. Goodbye.



I have bought 2 timeshares from resorttravelnet, xplump is a man of few words, but he comes through with no problems both times.  Closings and escrows were properly handled and were done on time.

Due dilligence is usually performed by the buyer, all your questions to resorttravelnet should be directed to Polo Towers, resorttravelnet is not responsible to what is happening at Polo Towers, and personally, I wouldn't count on a timeshare reseller to give the most accurate information.  They do what they can but if you want details you must do the work yourself.  Selling on eBay is very expensive, and a good listing gets tonnes of questions.  The vendors also face a lot of non-paying bidders, so if you haven't done your homework then he probably doesn't want to deal with you.  Not to defend him, just to explain from vendor's point of view.

On a separate topic, it is interesting that some think JC will be more desirable once everything around it is built.  I was under the impression that JC was "surrounded" by these high rise building and lost its view, or sort of got squashed in between.  Is that not the case?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 15, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> On a separate topic, it is interesting that some think JC will be more desirable once everything around it is built.  I was under the impression that JC was "surrounded" by these high rise building and lost its view, or sort of got squashed in between.  Is that not the case?



For the most part I believe that is the case. However, being directly connected and having direct access to one of the newest of the new mega resorts on the strip is considered very desirable by some. The problem I have with it is they tend to implode and rebuild every so many years. What will become of JC when the Cosmopolitan has outlived itself? 

Life expectancy of a casino in Vegas is iffy at best. You have those which have been around for some time like the Trop., The Riv and Ceasers but then you have others like the Aladding which just can't seem to find itself lately. Which way the Cosmo will go is anybody's guess.


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 15, 2006)

Once again, thanks to you all for your constructive opinions on the JC and PT. I learn a little bit more with every post.


----------



## JillChang (May 16, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> For the most part I believe that is the case. However, being directly connected and having direct access to one of the newest of the new mega resorts on the strip is considered very desirable by some. The problem I have with it is they tend to implode and rebuild every so many years. What will become of JC when the Cosmopolitan has outlived itself?
> 
> Life expectancy of a casino in Vegas is iffy at best. You have those which have been around for some time like the Trop., The Riv and Ceasers but then you have others like the Aladding which just can't seem to find itself lately. Which way the Cosmo will go is anybody's guess.



mmm.... I will have to take a look who is behind Cosmopolitan and its theme/market position.  If it is built for upper clientele, then it should work well.  

If JC outlived Cosmopolitan then it is time to move on to the next Las Vegas timeshare  

Does JC have any plan of renovation/upgrade in the near future to keep up with its new neighbours?


where is JC on the second picture?  http://www.condohotelcenter.com/condo-hotels/featured-properties/cosmo.htm


----------



## dougp26364 (May 16, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> mmm.... I will have to take a look who is behind Cosmopolitan and its theme/market position.  If it is built for upper clientele, then it should work well.
> 
> If JC outlived Cosmopolitan then it is time to move on to the next Las Vegas timeshare
> 
> ...



I think it's the little bitty gray box just in front of the middle tower.


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 16, 2006)

*Fern sent me a very nice email, and I wrote her the following:*

I was elated to to hear from you.  I removed the post because I was wrong to rebuff you in that manner.  The TUG BB is a place for adults, and my response was inappropriate for that venue.  I look forward to exchanging comments with you (and learning) and other Tuggers in the future.

_I remembered what I first asked in my first email to resorttravelnet:_

_Do you charge extra for PayPal payments?_

I asked that question because they stated in their listing:  "Contact us before using PayPal".  I didn't receive any response to that so I sent another email about the closed lounge.  My third email then mentioned the _infamous _"lousy customer service". 

And since they were listing the most PT units for sale, I was still ready to do business with them, even after expressing my dissatisfaction with their service.

Again, thanks for your very kind email.


----------



## derb (May 16, 2006)

The south view of the JC will be blocked.  That is the major downer.  On the upside, direct private access to the Cosmo, Underground parking, access to their beach club(still in the Nego state) and tennis courts.  JC says owners will get first crack at north views.  The Cosmo is paying a ton of money to JC to install a sprinkler system, move the lobby, upgrade certain features of the JC.  If the Cosmo is a good neighbor, it could be a blessing to JC.


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 16, 2006)

Saw a listing for PT, Tower 2, with view of the strip.  How can Tower 2, behind Tower 1, have a view of the strip?


----------



## cluemeister (May 16, 2006)

Strip views at Polo Towers:

Tower One above 4th floor.  4th floor and below blocked by Hawaiian Marketplace.  Straight on strip view, as tower one is parallel to strip.

Tower Two - Odd numbers face north, the higher the better view.  Depending on room number, you have a view of Bellagio/Aladdin/Paris/Bally's.

Tower Two - Even numbers face south, the higher the better view. Lower views see the MGM parking garage and the giant Heineken bottle ad.  Upper views see MGM, but also can see Excalibur and NYNY.

Jim, I thought I sent you views from our room in tower two.  If I didn't, let me know, and I'll send them along!

Edited to change "tower two above 4th floor" to "tower one above 4th floor".


----------



## cherokee_villager (May 16, 2006)

Thanks cluemeister, I had forgotton about those MGM pic you sent.  Went back to them, and they answered my question.  

I emailed another seller today (will I ever learn:ignore: ), stating I was confused about his listing.  His Unit number was a Tower 1 number, but he stated it was in Tower 2.  His response was:  Yes, it should be listed as Tower1.  Funny thing, He still hasn't corrected his listing.


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 16, 2006)

When the two new 55 floor towers go in on the property where the Harley Davidson Cafe is currently located, then that will probably be the dominate view to the north from the Polo Towers on the east side of S. Las Vegas Blvd.


----------



## cluemeister (May 16, 2006)

Jim,

One more thing about unit numbers.  With PT's there is your deeded "unit number" and your "vacation unit number".  They both appear on the deed.  My unit number is 1519.  My "vacation unit number" is 15209.  The "vacation unit number" is your room number.  The unit number of 1519 holds no meaning to me whatsoever.  

When I bought, I emailed the seller, and was told the unit number was correct, and the item up for sale was in tower two.  I was confused, and after much research, discovered this problem and solution.

So it is possible for a seller to list the correct unit number which will not match the "vacation unit number".  In my case, 1519 was not a vacation unit number, as it does not match the floor/tower/room number format.  

One way to tell if the unit up for sale is referencing the "unit number" or "vacation unit number" is the last two numbers of a "vacation unit number" must be between 00-12, (i.e. 01, 06, 12) as polo towers does not have rooms that go higher than 12 on either floor.  The other way is to ask the seller to confirm the "vacation unit number" on the deed.

Confused yet?


----------



## cluemeister (May 16, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> When the two new 55 floor towers go in on the property where the Harley Davidson Cafe is currently located, then that will probably be the dominate view to the north from the Polo Towers on the east side of S. Las Vegas Blvd.




Gary,

What property is this?  It's not Westgate is it, as I thought that was going in behind Aladdin.  

I'm very interested in your answer!

Greg


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 16, 2006)

This is the property directly to the north of the Polo Towers and directly to the west of the Grand Chateau.

"MetroFlag, led by Las Vegas developer Brett Torino, plans to build two 55-story luxury residential and hotel towers where the Harley-Davidson Cafe sits at the corner of Harmon and the Strip."
...per this web site: http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2005/Mar-20-Sun-2005/business/755749.html

p.s., this web site now requires a log in (for me)...


----------



## cluemeister (May 16, 2006)

I thought the guy who bought the rights to Elvis owned that land..

Check out this article, but specifically the 7th paragraph.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2006/Mar-06-Mon-2006/news/6211461.html


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 17, 2006)

Two different realities from one source, the Review Journey.  Which is right?  I wonder what their story will be next time?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 17, 2006)

The proposed plan for the HD cafe site has been put on the back burner, probably never to return. Like many things in Vegas, lot's of projects get announced, few get built. There have been several "proposed" builds for that site but none has gone further than the announcement stage.


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 17, 2006)

More rumors...
http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/QofDay.cfm?QID=654


----------



## cluemeister (May 17, 2006)

Gary,

Sounds like the MetroFlag and Sillerman (Elvis museum) rumors may be the same one.

A quote from the last story, emphasis mine:

"One interesting side note. *Sillerman* is also the managing partner in *Flag Luxury Properties*, which is one of the investors in a private group that's currently buying out the Riviera. What this might mean in terms of an Elvis casino is unknown, but Sillerman could eventually combine his Elvis holdings with his Las Vegas real estate and hence, an Elvis-themed megaresort."

Perhaps "Flag Luxury Properties" and "MetroFlag" are the same?


----------



## geoffb (May 17, 2006)

Vegas Today and Tomorrow seems to think the Riviera will keep the current name after a renovation.

http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/page2hotels.htm#riviera


----------



## dougp26364 (May 17, 2006)

There was also a recent article in the LVSun which said the Riv would remain as is. The new owners are banking on nostalgia to draw people in. A similar article said that Circus Circus was going nowhere other than maybe expansion and refurbishment. They are banking on holding down the family/budget traveler types while all the others keep going upscale. There words were that the compitition for that market keeps disapering.


----------



## derb (May 18, 2006)

On a separate topic, it is interesting that some think JC will be more desirable once everything around it is built.  I was under the impression that JC was "surrounded" by these high rise building and lost its view, or sort of got squashed in between.  Is that not the case?[/QUOTE]

Once completed, the south view will be blocked.  JC will however, be given a private entrance to the Cosmo, assigned inside parking, access to their beach club (still in nego), extensive free work such as a sprinkler system.  North views will not be affected.
Now how important is easy access to World class shopping and casino worth to you.  To the new owners of the Cosmo, quite a lot.

If the Cosmo turns out to be a good neighbor, many think it will be great for JC.  Others disagree.  The answer will be clear  in 2008.


----------



## geoffb (May 18, 2006)

That's probably a good strategy for Circus Circus but they really need to make some sort of investment there, a renovation is long overdue.


----------



## stacyl (Oct 12, 2006)

derb - couple questions on your last post (which are in purple)..

<The south view of the JC will be blocked. That is the major downer.>
which tower is blocked the most, ascot or derby? and do you know which units in each would have the best views?

<On the upside, direct private access to the Cosmo, Underground parking, access to their beach club(still in the Nego state) and tennis courts.> 
has this been decided yet - will we have access to beach club?

<JC says owners will get first crack at north views>. 
what does this mean, first crack at north views?


----------



## fnewman (Oct 12, 2006)

stacyl said:
			
		

> d
> 
> <The south view of the JC will be blocked. That is the major downer.>
> which tower is blocked the most, ascot or derby? and do you know which units in each would have the best views?


Both towers will be totally blocked to the south as the new construction will surround the JC on 3 sides.  All the views on the North side should be ok - the higher the better, of course)


----------



## jancpa (Oct 12, 2006)

All JC owners have a preference to stay in their deeded unit provided they come during the week they own.  Because of JC flexibility, owners often come at many other times subject to availability.  Management has given owners preference to north facing units over other exchangers, whether from RCI, II or Platinum.


----------

